
France bans plastic cups, plates and cutlery - based2
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/france-bans-plastic-cups-plates-cutlery-energy-transition-for-green-growth-a7313076.html
======
kfk
It would be nice if they told us the impact they expect from this. Considering
this law may change an entire industry overnight - favouring the "green" box
producers. Also why not a tax instead of a ban? I don't know, this smells like
some political group wanted to make a stand on "green something".

------
SixSigma
I'm always shocked at how many eateries give me expended polystyrene and
plastic utensils when I'm in the US.

Aside from the ecological and economic levels, it cheapens the eating
experience.

------
nso95
It's not a ban on plastic utensils, some plastics are biodegradable.

------
tomjen3
I don't get this hated against plastics. Does France not have garbage bins in
public?

~~~
m_mueller
Paris, like Tokyo, has sealed off / removed all public bins. I think in both
cases it was fear of terror that gave the city government a good excuse to
safe some money. In Paris they solve it with lots of cleaning crews, while
Japanese are so well behaved that they all bring their garbage home (or to the
next convenience store).

~~~
dTal
What an awful idea, on several levels. How can it possibly be cheaper to pay
cleaning crews to pick each piece of trash off the ground individually than to
pay a similar cleaning crew to empty a bin? And what of all the trash they
miss - plastic wrappers and the like that blow away? Not to mention the
cultural damage from tacitly encouraging littering.

Oh well. At least they saved Paris from terrorist attacks /s

~~~
beanbragade
No, Paris happens to have cleanup crews, in addition to public garbage bins...
which are contraptions which contain a clear plastic bag. They are not
actually a bin/can format, and they are indeed everywhere.

The fact that people in Paris litter is unreltaed to the garbage "cans" being
present. It is probably somewhat related to the fact there are cleanup crews
to deal with it though. Hate to think how gross Paris would be if there were
no cleanup crews (would probably smell more like NYC on garbage day).

